# Fishing



## TheNightCooker (Jul 31, 2009)

Any expert anglers here? If so, do you cook your own catch?


----------



## CeliaGates (Jul 31, 2009)

I most certainly am and YES i do cook my own catch - getting loads of mackrel round here at this time of year and been trying (not very successfully) to make pate' - Bass is the thing everyone is after but I never seem to land one - mind you, the ones that get away are always MASSIVE...!!!

How about you?


----------



## CeliaGates (Jul 31, 2009)

P.S - do you know anything about eating/cooking Dog Fish? People round here (east sussex - south coast UK) say they are inedible but somebody told me they were pretty good if you knew what you were doing - I don't and wondered if anyone could help!

Thanks x

Check out the pic in the album and excuse the dodgey hat - it was cold ok!


----------



## blissful (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm no expert but I do love fishing. And I do filet them, and bread and fry them, or bake them and eat them, yum. Mostly crappies, blue gills, perch, northern pike and large mouth bass. My favorite time to go is around 3 or 4 on a summer day and stay until it gets dark, then head back to the boat landing. The sunsets are beautiful and the fishing is better at sunset.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't fished since moving from the LI,NY waterfront to VA 15 years ago.  Prior to that, I fished & crabbed frequently throughout my NY life with my grandparents, parents, & then my husband.

And yes - I did clean & cook my catches, which consisted of flounder, fluke, weakfish, tommycod, bluefish, baby bluefish (aka "snappers"), porgies, blackfish, etc., etc.  Virtually anything that swam along the Long Island, NY, shores.


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 31, 2009)

Well post up some Pics of your fishing people!!!!


----------



## attie (Aug 1, 2009)

Our fishing is very different to what you have over there, I live 1/2 way along the Great Barrier Reef and our reef fish are very mild in flavour so we rarely add anything to them flavour wise. CeliaGates talks about Mackerel, we also have several different species with the Spanish Mackerel growing to around 65KG or better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Son Brett with a 60KG fish. Here are both sons with a couple of nice Grey Mackerel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one severely eaten by a shark. I don't have any personal photos of our reef fish but you can see by this link that fish are plentiful. Great Barrier Reef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We also have excellent estuary fishing for Barramundi and many other species, and my favourite seafood, the Queensland Mud Crab [my avatar photo]


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 1, 2009)

Trout, just clean it, put it in a grill basket over a wood fire.


----------



## texherp (Aug 1, 2009)

I love fishing but don't do enough of it.  My uncle has a lake house in Athens, Tx and I like to catch panfish off the dock.  I like catfishing too, just sink the hook and wait overnight!  I grew up about 15 mintues away from Galveston bay but we never did much more than go crabbing with a string and some chicken wings.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 1, 2009)

TheNightCooker said:


> Any expert anglers here? If so, do you cook your own catch?


I purchased a fly rod and real early spring but I'm not getting any chances to buy my license & and flies 


I'm spending too much money & time on college to even take a break, But in the long run I'm going to be able to get a job, wife, boat!

Not in any order per say!


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 1, 2009)

what's a "real early spring?" as in you "purchased a fly rod and real early spring"


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 1, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> what's a "real early spring?" as in you "purchased a fly rod and real early spring"


Yuppers, I sure did.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 1, 2009)

what are you talking about? I asked you to clarify...


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2009)

Rod and REEL I think Wyogal.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 1, 2009)

who knows...


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 1, 2009)

Alix said:


> Rod and REEL I think Wyogal.


Yup you said it Alix


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, so you "purchased a rod and reel early last spring?"
sheesh


----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Wyogal (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 2, 2009)

Soooo, nightcooker, you do a little fishing every now and then, huh?
Do you sell or just eat a LOT of fish?

I like to fish. I don't like dealing with swallowed hooks and such. Haven't fished
since I learned to really like fish, probably because I really don't like dealing with
fish bones. Which means I'd have to learn fileting skilles. (Gosh, tha'ts mispled, isn't it?)
Last time I fished, my rod snapped in half while casting and flew into the water. I took it as a sign that my fishing days were over. LOL!


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey NightCooker, I love the way you put the beer can/bottles in there for scale, nice touch mate!


And for the poster who asked about my rod and "reel" if I purchased it in the spring?

Yes this past spring from Tc Tackle & bait


----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 2, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Soooo, nightcooker, you do a little fishing every now and then, huh?
> Do you sell or just eat a LOT of fish?
> 
> I like to fish. I don't like dealing with swallowed hooks and such. Haven't fished
> ...


 
I do alot of fishing actually, one of the skills im good at. There are times I fish for 12 hours straight and go to work the next day. I give away the majority of the fish i catch to the elders in my neighbhood. Sweet older ladies love fresh cleaned fillets.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah boy, I bet you are one popular guy, nightcooker. Wish I was a neighbor, LOL.
Oh wait... I'm not a sweet old lady. Darn. 

LOL!


----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 2, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Yeah boy, I bet you are one popular guy, nightcooker. Wish I was a neighbor, LOL.
> Oh wait... I'm not a sweet old lady. Darn.
> 
> LOL!


 
We would be fishing partners.


----------



## JoZee (Aug 12, 2009)

I grew up on fresh caught fish from the clear waters of northern Ontario in Canada.  I have fished over the years but now live in Albuquerque and haven't tried fishing here.  I sure do miss fresh trout and pickerel, both favourites of mine.


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 14, 2009)

Great fishing pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alix (Aug 14, 2009)

JoZee said:


> I grew up on fresh caught fish from the clear waters of northern Ontario in Canada.  I have fished over the years but now live in Albuquerque and haven't tried fishing here.  I sure do miss fresh trout and pickerel, both favourites of mine.



Mmmmmm pickerel is the best! You ever get pickerel cheeks JoZee? My Dad used to love those so much.


----------

